# It is a ride thing



## Julie (Mar 28, 2010)

It seems a lot of guys and gals have their favorite ride that they like truely enjoy. Ours is a '95 Jeep Wrangler. If Mike lifts it up any higher I am going to need a ladder to climb into the thing. But I like it as much as he does. In the summer the top goes off and we go for long rides. So sweet. Here it is:


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2010)

WOW you don't get arrested for taking off the top in the country. When I was down at Punta Canta there were a lot of girls that went topless, but that was on the beach not on the roads.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Mar 28, 2010)

Jeeps are cool. I can remember when I was a kid and teenager this one group of brothers all had WWII willy's jeeps. 
When I travel I love to do it on two wheels. Most people don't know what they miss being closed up inside the car and the AC.
All the smells that you don't get. Fresh air after a rain, a new cut hay field, flowers, it's so incredible.
But you also have to learn to live with the bad ones too. Like the big paper mills on I95.


----------



## Julie (Mar 28, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> WOW you don't get arrested for taking off the top in the country. When I was down at Punta Canta there were a lot of girls that went topless, but that was on the beach not on the roads.



No, Mike gets a lot of wolf whistles since he is the only one who goes topless.


----------



## Julie (Mar 28, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> Jeeps are cool. I can remember when I was a kid and teenager this one group of brothers all had WWII willy's jeeps.
> When I travel I love to do it on two wheels. Most people don't know what they miss being closed up inside the car and the AC.
> All the smells that you don't get. Fresh air after a rain, a new cut hay field, flowers, it's so incredible.
> But you also have to learn to live with the bad ones too. Like the big paper mills on I95.



I agree, it is great to ride down the road without being closed up. The Goldwing is bigger than the Yamaha so most people will see you coming down the road, but I won't be surprise if you have stories of some close calls where people pulled out in front of you. We had them on the Yamaha and that is one reason why I enjoy the jeep. Most people see us when we are coming down the road.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2010)

Here are my 2 favorite vehicles. My 91 Jeep Renegade and my 86 Monte SS. The SS was all done up when my wife decided she wanted to go to nursing school and that the money from selling that would put her through! Aftyer selling it she did take nursing school for quite awhile and then quit with 1 year left. I will be getting anothe toy eventually but that was my baby!


----------



## whine4wine (Mar 28, 2010)

That was a nice Monte Wade.
I have been eyeing a couple of its close cousins 86-87 Buick GN's.
Love those black cars.


----------



## Julie (Mar 28, 2010)

Ouch Wade,

The Monte is very nice, my brother-in-law & sister-in-law bought an 85 brand new and they still have it. They go to car shows, it was bought for her and she usually drives it. He has a 40 Opera Coupe that he takes

You will get a new toy, we had to wait until the kids were grown, actually Mike has a 48 Ford pickup and I have a 73 VW Super beetle and he as a 77 jeep cj7 that are in some stage of remodeling that we don't have the money or time to do anything with but someday.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2010)

Dale, I too love the GN's but couldnt afford one that was in decent condition at the time but I found that Monte which a friend of mine that I hadnt seen in quite some time did body work so he fixed it very nice and I did his whole kitchen over all while the motor was being ripped out and a 350 was being built for it by a local machine shop that actually built the motor for Big Daddy Garland who was(is?) a Pro fuel Funny car dragger. It was done up just enough to be street legal with emissions. I love black vehicles. I think the next vehicle will be a late 80's Stang GT with a 302, I always loved those!


----------



## whine4wine (Mar 28, 2010)

Wade, I just drove down to Detroit wed. with my son, he picked up a 96 Mustang Cobra. Black/black leather, side exhaust, sweet ride. He's startingto take after the old man.LOL
He had a red 95 Cobra, but someone made him an offer he could not refuse, so he sold it and got this one. It's the first year for the 4.6 4V, (more HP) Can't get the smile off his face. I'd post a pict but don't have any yet. For some reason he hasn't stopped by for the last couple days.(too busy driving) LOL


----------



## TheTooth (Mar 29, 2010)

Definitely motorcycles. I have three of them currently ('01 Kawasaki ZRX1200, '06 Buell XB9SX, and an '06 Yamaha V-Max). Nothing like being out in the open. When I have to drive a car, I have a convertible ('01 BMW M Roadster). The top goes up when it rains, though.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 29, 2010)

I had an 86 monte carlo - body was in great condition - put a new engine in it - updated the exhaust on it - had new polished aluminum directional wheels. It ran nice!! But - i got rid of it - sold it to buy a 91 formula.


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 29, 2010)

Okay, I can't feel left out.

The only gas involved is from the dried salmon the dogs eat.

Guess you could say it runs on fish.

(Truth is, I have only been on a dog sled once and it just doesn't do it for me. Don't ever tell my fellow Alaskans, I could be sent to a big city for punishment!)

Troy


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Mar 30, 2010)

TheTooth said:


> Definitely motorcycles. I have three of them currently ('01 Kawasaki ZRX1200, '06 Buell XB9SX, and an '06 Yamaha V-Max). Nothing like being out in the open. When I have to drive a car, I have a convertible ('01 BMW M Roadster). The top goes up when it rains, though.



Yep, I know the feeling.. I like the saying "only a biker knows why a dog rides with his head out the window!" I don't mind riding caged up, but I perfer the bike. I haven't got the chance lately but I really love going on long rides. Nice easy sight seeing rides are great too, but I love pushing and doing distances when I can. There's something about burning up a 1000 miles in a day on a bike that's hard to describe.


----------



## TheTooth (Mar 30, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> Yep, I know the feeling.. I like the saying "only a biker knows why a dog rides with his head out the window!" I don't mind riding caged up, but I perfer the bike. I haven't got the chance lately but I really love going on long rides. Nice easy sight seeing rides are great too, but I love pushing and doing distances when I can. There's something about burning up a 1000 miles in a day on a bike that's hard to describe.



I agree. Long rides can be a lot of fun, although I don't have time to take off on the bike that long much anymore. I definitely won't get to very often when the kid evacuates my wife's belly in a few months.

At least I have the bikes for my daily commute. My wife is happier when I commute on the bikes as well... Apparently I come home MUCH happier than when I take the car.


----------



## Julie (Mar 30, 2010)

TheTooth said:


> I agree. Long rides can be a lot of fun, although I don't have time to take off on the bike that long much anymore. I definitely won't get to very often when the kid evacuates my wife's belly in a few months.
> 
> At least I have the bikes for my daily commute. My wife is happier when I commute on the bikes as well... Apparently I come home MUCH happier than when I take the car.



A jeep, Tooth. That is what you need. You can take the top down, take the doors off and it is the next best thing (did you guys noticed that I said next best thing?) to riding a bike and you still have the seats to strap in the wife and baby. A long ride is very nice.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'ved been itching to get the bike out again. Had it out 4-5 times since January 1, it was kind of cool to ride knowing it was 55 degrees and there was still snow on the ground. I think Wed and Thrusday it will be going to work for the first time in 2010. Friday I work from home so a long afternoon ride may be in order. Yeah Baby........


----------



## Julie (Mar 30, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I'ved been itching to get the bike out again. Had it out 4-5 times since January 1, it was kind of cool to ride knowing it was 55 degrees and there was still snow on the ground. I think Wed and Thrusday it will be going to work for the first time in 2010. Friday I work from home so a long afternoon ride may be in order. Yeah Baby........



OMG., a couple of weeks ago, Mike had to take the roof off of the jeep because he was "itching."


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Mar 30, 2010)

Julie said:


> OMG., a couple of weeks ago, Mike had to take the roof off of the jeep because he was "itching."



he might want to get that checked out. lol


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 31, 2010)

Had everything set to bring the bike in this morning then saw frost on the widshield of my neighbors car. Checked the temp, it was 30 on our thermometer, decided against it for today. I'll take the bike to the school board meeting tonight and work tomorrow.


----------



## TheTooth (Mar 31, 2010)

Julie said:


> A jeep, Tooth. That is what you need. You can take the top down, take the doors off and it is the next best thing (did you guys noticed that I said next best thing?) to riding a bike and you still have the seats to strap in the wife and baby. A long ride is very nice.



True. I have a convertible now (M Roadster), but with 2 seats, it'll be tough to take both the wife and kid anywhere at the same time. 

A Jeep has always sounded good... but I'm saving up for a '62-'64 Lincoln Continental convertible right now. Maybe a Jeep comes after that.


----------

